# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم محكمة جنايات المنصورة في القضية رقم 642 لسنة 1995

## حازم عطاالله

باسم الشعب
محكمة جنايات المنصورة
الدائرة الأولي 

المشكلة علناً برياسة المستشار / محمد رضا شوكت - رئيس المحكمة
وحضور السيدين / محمد أمين غازي ، محمد طايع محمد 
المستشارين بمحكمة استئناف المنصورة
والسيد سامي عديله – وكيل النيابة ، والسيد / سمير ويليم الديوى أمين سر المحكمة .
أصدرت الحكم الآتي :

في قضية النيابة العامة رقم 8527 سنة 1995 دكرنس (رقم 642 سنة 1995 كلي).

ضـــــد 
عفاف عبد المقصود المهدي كبشة 
عمره 22 سنة صناعته بدون عمل سكنه ديم الشلت (دكرنس)
وحضر الأستاذ / محمد لبيب المحامي موكلاً مع المتهمة .

"الوقائع"

حيث أن النيابة اتهمت المذكورة لأنها في يوم 19/4/1995 بدائرة مركز دكرنس – محافظة الدقهلية .
قتلت والدها عبد المقصود المهدي كبشة عمداً بأن قامت بالضغط على عنقه برباط " قطعة قماش " قاصدة بذلك قتله فأحدثت به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتي أودت بحياته ثم سكبت الكيروسين على جثته وأشعلت النار فيها بقصد إخفاء معالم جريمتها .
وبتاريخ 16/7/1995 أحالتها إلى هذه المحكمة لمعاقبتها طبقاً لمواد الاتهام وبجلسة اليوم سمعت هذه المحكمة الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة .


" المحكمة "
بعد تلاوة أمر الإحالة وسماع طلبات النيابة العامة والمتهمة والمرافق والاطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة .
ومن حيث أن واقعة الدعوى حسبما استقرت في عقيدتة المحكمة واطمأن إليها وجدانها مستخلصة من سائر أوراقها وما تضمنته من استدلالات وتحقيقات وتقارير فنية وما دار بشأنها بالجلسة تتحصل في أن المجني عليه عبد المقصود المهدي كبشة – كهلاً تم الأربعين سنة من عمره أو يزيد – الفرض فيه أنه أحد الساهرين على حماية الشرعية وحراسة القانون بحسبان أنه يعمل شرطياً برتبة " مساعد " بمركز شرطة دكرنس – محافظة الدقهلية ، راع لأسرة له فيها زوجة يقال لها عطيات السيد متولي أنجبت له ذريه من البنات والبنين أكبرهن المتهمة عفاف فتاة تجاوزت العشرين ربيعاً بقليل نالت قسط متوسط من التعليم فحصلت على دبلوم المدارس الزراعية ، يليها شقيقتها هيام في نهاية العقد الثاني من عمرها طالبة بالمدارس الثانوية وأخوين من الذكور تعيش تلك الأسرة في كنف المجني عليه بعزبة ديم الشلت إحدى أعمال مركز دكرنس – محافظة الدقهلية ، ومرت بهم الأيام والسنوات وما أن بلغت المتهمة نهاية إتمام المرحلة الثانوية وباتت في طريقها إلى النضج وتفجرت أنوثتها تحمل بين ضلوعها قلب أخضر يذخر بالأحلام الوردية وأمنيات تمنت أن تحققها في كنف أسرتها وقد من الله عليها بمسحة من جمال بنت الريف واكب ذلك وزامنه ذبول الأم وشحوبها فقد حصدت الأمراض ما تبقي لها من مظاهر الأنوثة ونهش الداء العضال جسدها وباتت تقضي وقتها مناصفة ما بين الفرار من المسكن وقد غلبها اليأس وأقعدها فأصبحت من زوجها " المجني عليه" غير مرغوبة فلم يوليها إلا قسوة وصدوداً ولم يشأ أن يحنو عليها لينعش الأنثى الكامنة في عروقها أو يحيى ما فات في كيانها من أحاسيس – ورغم ذلك عجز عن كبح جماح رغباته المسمومة وأستبد به شيطانه وعصفت به الشهوات سلبت منه دينه ويقينه فخلط بين الحرام والحلال وأعماه الهوى فهوى في دياجير الإثم والفجور ينهل منها حتي الثمالة فقد حمل عليه شيطانه فأعمى بصيرته وبدد حياته فتظاهر على الناموس الطبيعي لخلق البشرية وتمرد على فطرة الإنسانية وسولت له نفسه بما حيلت عليه من خسة ودناءة وسوء النشأة وفساد التربية أن يذبح شرف أبنته الكبرى " المتهمة " غيلة وغدراً ورأي فيها مرتعاً لشهواته الدنسة وتحول الراعي إلى ذئب بشري يتربص للفتك بالرعية وأنحل الدم الذي يربطها به إلى ماء مهين وراح ينهش جسدها بنظراته الغادرة فكلما أخذت أطوارها تكتمل فى طريقها للنضج كامرأة اجتاحته رغبة عارمة تعربد في حناياه – غير آبه بقداسة الرباط بينهما وقتلت غرائز الحيوانية فيه عاطفة الأبوة فتبدلت سلوكايته نحو الفتاة فإن قبلها أو احتضنها جعلها تشعر أنه يخاطب أنوثتها مدفوعاً بغريزته الجنسية وليس بعاطفة الأب الذكية فأرتابت في أمره فأصرت إليه في استحياء منها أن ذلك أمراً غير مألوفاً بين الأب وأبنته ولم تكن جوبه إلا تلميحاً لمرماه ومقصده – وعصفت به شهواته فخلع عن خلقه رداء العفة وتجرد من الحياء المهين فألقى على مسامعها طلبه الآثم تصريحاً مفضوحاً يراود أبنته عن نفسها متواعداً إياها أن لم تمتثل لرغباته الدنسة ليفتكن بها ويطلق أمها وتكونن من الصاغرين فكان لما فرط منه نحوها وقع الصاعقة التي زلزلت أعماقها وتملكها الفزع فأصرت بأمرها إلى شقيقتها الصغرى هيام وزاد من فزعها أن علمت منها أنه أيضاً يقبلها قبلة شهوانية فأيقنت أنها باتت تعيش في كنف أب تحول إلى وحش كاسر ينساق إلى خراب بيته دون أن يشعر وحشدت كل خوفها على أمها المريضة وسمعة أسرتها أن ذاع الأمر أو انكشف وراحت جاهدة أن تذكره بأن ما يصبو إليه أمراً غير طبيعي فيه تظاهر على شريعة الأرض والسماء وتمرداً على فطرة الإنسان فأنى له أن يتذكر أو يخشى وقد أطاحت بعقله الشهوات ومات منه الضمير – وتجرد من كل مشاعر الأبوة الجميلة والنفيسة وضعف أمام أنيابه وغريزة قاتلة فأعاد عليها الكر مرة أخرى وراح يتحين الفرص التي يخلو بها ليعاود مراودتها عن نفسها يسعى جاهداً لإقناعها بأن ذلك أمراً يسيراً فأيقنت الفتاة أنه سادر في غيه الأثيم حتى النهاية – وكانت قد انتهت من دراستها – وأستقر بها المقام في بيت أسرتها فغلبها اليأس والحزن وأيقنت أنها قد أحيط بها ولا ملاذ لها إلا أملاً أن يتقي والدها ربه أو يخشع . ولاحت لها فرصة للنجاة فتقدم لخطبتها شاب يدعى صبحي جميل محمد فوافقت من فورها لتنجو من براثين ذلك الأب الظالم لنفسه ولبيته استعانت بمن يقنع الأب بزواجها – وانتقلت إلى منزل الزوجية بذات القرية واعتقدت أنها قد نجت من الهلاك بمنأى عن شره الآثم – ولم يكن اعتقادها إلا ظناً ذلك أنه لم يمضي على زواجها إلا أيام وشهور معدودة حتى أتاها والدها الذي بات كشيطان مريد يستبيح الحرمات ويسعى في الأرض فساداً فراح يتردد عليها في مسكن الزوجية مصراً على الإثم يتحين الفرصة التي يخلو بها ليراودها عن نفسها واهماً إياها أنها بزواجها يستطيع أن يعاشرها جنسياً وهى في مأمن من الفضيحة فلم تذعن لرغباته الدنسة وحاولت جاهدة أن تثننيه عن مقصده الاجرامي وباتت تشعر بنفسها حسيرة محطمة تريد من أبوها أن يفهم أو ينتبه إلى فداحة الجرم وهول الكارثة التي توشك أن تعصف بها ولكن آنى لمن أعماه الهوى وجمحت به الشهوات أن يبصر أو يعتبر فعمد إلى التفريق بين الفتاة وزوجها حتى تعود إليه في قبضته ثيباً لتكون مرتعاً لشهواته القذرة فبذر بذور الشقاق بين الفتاة وزوجها ليكدر صفو حياتها ويهدم بيتها الوليد ذلك أنه لم يمضي على زواجها إلا سنة واحدة وبضع شهور تركت خلالهم منزل الزوجية بمضي أربع مرات وحاولت الفتاة جاهدة أن تحمي زواجها من الانهيار وحشدت كل خوفها على بيتها وحرصها على ألا تتمزق واستعانت بمن يشفع لها عنده أن يعيدها إلى زوجها ويعيد إليها مصاغها الذي سلبها إياه مما أثار حفيظة الزوج وصار أمرها إلى الطلاق ـ فلم يأبه إلى توسلاتها واستمر في غيه الإثم وانتهى أمرها إلى طلاقها من زوجها وعادت إلى وكر الشيطان ذليلة كسيرة كأن هموم الدنيا من نصيبها وحدها – وما أن دانت له تحت ولايته وأستقر بها المقام في بيت أسرتها حتى عاود الأثيم الكر عليها مرة أخرى فحلت عليه بحيلة وغواية فأيقنت أنها هالكة لا ريب فلاذت بخال لها وهجرت منزل أسرتها ولجأت إليه طالبة الحماية والإقامة حتى تكون بمنأى عن بطش ذلك العربيد الفاجر ولم تشأ أن تفضح لخالها عن الدافع الحقيقي لتركها منزل أسرتها مخافة أن يفتضح الأمر ويقوض أركان البيت وتموت الأم المريضة من هول الصدمة ولم يمضي إلا أيام قليلة حتى أتاها الشيطان وأوهمها أنه قد أقلع عن غايته وأنها ستكون أمينة في رعايته وأقسم لها أنه من الصادقين فانخدعت بحيلته وعادت إلى وكره مرة أخرى – وظلت الفتاة قابعة في حجرة صغيرة بالبيت والصمت أصبح صديقها الوحيد تدعو الله خوفاً وطمعاً أن ينجيها من محنتها ولم تشأ أن تفضي إلى الأم بعلتها مخافة أن ينهار البيت ويتفكك رباط الأسرة الواهن ولم تجد إلا شقيقتها التي تلازمها الإقامة بالحجرة مؤقتاً وكان من شأن مبيت الفتاة رفقة شقيقتها أن تحول بين الشيطان وأن يخلو بها فيتفنن ذهنه المريض عن حيلة قذرة ذلك أنه أصر على أن تبيت معه في ذات الحجرة التي ينام فيها مع زوجته وأعد لها مضجع بأحد أركان الحجرة وحجب بساتر من القماش يحجبه عن مضجع الأم وكان له ما أراد – ودأب على أن يتسلل إلى فراش الفتاة كلما جن الليل وأستغرق النوم أهل البيت يحاول جاهداً أن يعاشرها جنسياً وتطاولت يده القذرة إلى أماكن العفة منها ليحسر عنها ملابسها إلا أنها كانت تقاومه ولا تمكنه أن يفعل حتى يمني على نفسه ويلوث فراشها وجسدها بمائه القذر المهين – وراح يوسوس للفتاة يحاول جاهداً أن يقنعها بأن تمكنه من معاشرتها جنسياً – وحصد جنون الرغبة ما تبقى له من عقل – وبات الأب يهيم بابنته متناسياً الرباط الذي يجمعهما وأوغل في الإثم إلى غايته وتقدم للفتاة بائع متجول يكبرها بسنين سبق له الزواج فرحبت به زوجاً رغم الفارق بينهما ليكون لها ملاذاً وتنجو من قبضة ذلك الفاجر العربيد ونقلت إلى بيت زوجها الثاني في غصون شهر أكتوبر سنة 94 بقرية ميت رومى إحدى قرى مركز دكرنس ولم يمضي على زواجها بضع أسابيع وتعقبها الشيطان الذي بات غارقاً في غيه يشتهى أبنته فيتحين الفرصة التي يخلو فيها مع الفتاة في مسكنها ليراودها عن نفسها مهدداً إياها بطلاق أمها وليبطش بها أن لم تمتثل لرغباته واستعصمت إلى أن أتاها في ذات ليلة واهماً زوجها أنه يزورها وتعمد إطالة وقت الزيارة إلى وقت متأخر من الليل وطلب المبيت عندهما وكانت تعلم مقصده الإجرامي فتخاف افتضاح الأمر فأعدت له فراشاً بصالة المسكن ورافقت زوجها بحجرة نومها وإذا الشيطان يطرق بابها ويطلب أن يبيت بالحجرة متعللاً أنه يعاني مرضاً فأصر الزوج أن ينام الأب مع أبنته في فراشها ولم تجدي محاولة الفتاة أن تثنيه عن ذلك وما أن أنفرد الأب الشيطان بابنته حتى شرع في اغتيال شرفها وعرضها غدراً وظلماً وحسر عنها ملابسها قسراً عنها وأسقط في يد الفتاة فإن صرخت أو أفتضح أمرهما وعلم الزوج بقصد الأب الشيطان لقتلهما سوياً في مخدع الرذيلة وأسلمت نفسها كارهة لوالدها لشيطانها فتمكن منها مدفوعاً بجنون الرغبة وعاشرها معاشرة الأزواج وكان من شأن تردد الأب الفاجر على الفتاة في بيت الزوجية أن أدى بها إلى الطلاق وطلقت من زوجها الثاني وعادت إلى وكر الشيطان مرة أخرى ليحاول معها مرات أخر أن يفتك بشرفها ويذبح عرضها وحاولت جاهدة أن تثنيه عن مقصده الإجرامي فلم يكن جزائها إلا القسوة والبطش بكل من في البيت وفي يوم 1/4/1994 اصطحبها إلى مدينة القاهرة متعللاً أنه سيقدم أوراق إلحاقها بالعمل بهيئة التشجير فرافقته بعد أن وعدها أنه لن يعاود مراودتها عن نفسها وظل طيلة الطريق يحاول جاهداً أن يقنعها بمشروعية مقصده الدنس وتوصل بالحيلة إلى أن يبيت ليلته معها بأحد الفنادق بميدان رمسيس –وما أن أنفرد بها حتى شرع في آيتانها كرهاً عنها فأفضت إليه أنها تعاني أثار حيض الدورة الشهرية لعله يقلع فإذا به يعلمها أنه يعلم ذلك وأعد للأمر عدته وأحضر " واق ذكري " وتمكن منها كرهاً عنها وعاشرها جنسياً رغم إنها ملوثة بدماء الحيض . وعاد بها إلى المسكن وراح يحاول معها الكرة إلا أنها كانت تجاهده فجن جنونه وراح يسئ معاملتها ويبطش بأهل البيت فأستعانت بأحد جيرانها ليشفع لها عنده دون أن تفضح الأمر . حتى كانت ليلة الحادث أصر إليها أن تحضر إليه في دورة مياه المسكن أثناء انشغال أفراد الأسرة بمشاهدة التليفزيون إلا إنها رفضت فقضى الليل تفتك به جنون الرغبة وفي صبيحة يوم الحادث 19/4/1995 أنصرف إلى عمله وذهبت الأم لزيارة أختها المريضة وذهب أشقائها إلى المدارس وباتت بمفردها بالمسكن أتاها المجني عليه وقد بدى مصراً على تنفيذ رغبته الإجرامية ودلف إلى حجرته واستدعاها فحضرت إليه وقد بدي الشر يكسو ملامحه كما ألقى الرعب في صدرها وحملها قسراً عنها على أن تستلقي على ظهرها على المخدع وحسر عنه ملابسه إلا من فانلة وأحضر قطعة من القماش طولها حوالي نصف متر وعرضها حوالي عشرين سنتيمتر " من القماش المطاط " ووضعها بجوارها على المخدع وحسر عن الفتاة سروالها فكشف عن عورتها من قبل وهم بها غيلة وغدراً ووطئها فحشاء وفجوراً وأولج قضيبه في قبلها إيلاجاً كاملاً كرهاً عنها حتى فاض ماؤه القذر فانسلخ منها وقذف بقطراته النجسة في قطعة القماش المشار إليها والتي أعدها لذلك الغرض – وبعد برهة أعاد إليها الكر مرة أخرى فضجعها على ظهرها وجسم فوقها جاسياً على ركبته وأولج قضيبه في فرجها من قبل وبات الأب كوحش كاسر أنفلت عنه عقاله .وأضحى شيطان مريداً ينهش الأعراض ويستبيح الحرمات متجرداً من كل مشاعر الأبوة النقية وعصفت به الشهوات وتحطمت من تحته الابنة وحاولت أن تقاوم أسباب الإحباط واليأس الذي عجزها حتى جاءت اللحظة التي تذكرت أن من يجسم فوقها ليس الأب وأنما شيطان عربيد وأجتاحها إحباط مدمر وغلبت عليها اليأس حسيرة محطمة وأجتاحتها ثورة عارمة وجاشت نفسها بالاضطراب وأيقنت أن التعايش مع ذلك الوحش العربيد بات أمراً مستحيلاً وأنه لا ملاذ لها إلا بالقضاء على أي منهما فجمع بها الغضب وأجتاحتها ثورة عارمة بعد أن أيقنت أنها لا تستطيع أن تستمر وأنها تتمزق وتشعر كل لحظة أنها ترتكب الخطيئة فالتقطت قطعة القماش الملوثة بماء الرذيلة وكان عنق المجني عليه يدلو من رأسها مائلاً فوقها وقد بات منغمس في شهواته مشغولاً بملذاته وبسرعة خاطفة أحاطت عنق المجني عليه بعنف قاصدة من ذلك إزهاق روحه والقضاء عليه والتخلص منه فخارت قوى المجني عليه وتمكنت من أن تنفلت من تحته وهى ممسكة بطرفي قطعة القماش جاذبة طرفيها بعنف بنية تنفيذ قصدها الذي عمدت إلى تحقيقه فسقط المجني عليه مستلقياً على ظهره على مخدع الرذيلة وباتت المتهمة تعلوه وكان من أثر الضغط بالقماش على عنق المجني عليه أن نشأ سريعاً ضغط على الشرايين الرئيسية العنقية على الناحتين فمنعت تدفق الدم إلى المخ فانهارت مقاومته ودان لقمة سائغة للمتهمة فاستمرت في جذب الرباط حول العنق فأحدثت به كسراً في الغضروف الحنجري أودى بحياة المجني عليه ومخافة أن يفتضح امرها عمدت إلى سكب سائل الكيروسين على الرباط المحكم على حول عنق المجني عليه وأحضرت سرواله وملابسه وألقيت بها على الجثة وأشعلت فيها النيران بقصد محو أثار الجريمة كي تصور الواقعة على أن مرد الوفاة الحريق – وراحت تستغيث بعد أن أيقنت بوفاة المجني عليه وإشعال النيران به وقررت بأن المجني عليه أنفجر فيه موقد الكيروسين وتجمع نفر من السيارة لأغاثتها وإطفاء النيران وأبلغت الشرطة وأوقع مفتش الصحة المختص الكشف الظاهري على الجثة وانتهى أن سبب الوفاة حروق في الوجه والرقبة من الدرجة الثالثة أدى إلى الوفاة وحرر عن ذلك المحضر رقم 3 سنة 1995 عوارض قسم دكرنس بتاريخ 19/4/1995 سئلت فيه المتهمة عن سبب الوفاة فقررت على غير الحقيقة أن المجني عليه كان بالمسكن في إجازة لظروف صحية وحاول أن يشعل وابور كيروسين لإعداد مشروب الشاي فأنفجر فيه وحاولت إسعافه إلا أنها فشلت في ذلك فأنفجر فيه وحاولت إسعافه إلا أنها فشلت . كما شهد أحمد رمزي عبد الحميد شيخ العزبة بمضمون ذلك وقدمت المباحث تحريات مبدأيه ورد بها أن السبب المبدي للوفاة الحريق إلا أنه جاري البحث للكشف عن ظروف الحادث – وأمرت النيابة العامة بدفن الجثة – وتم دفنها بتاريخ 19/4/1995 وبتاريخ 27/4/1995 قدم النقيب محمد شوقي عبده رئيس وحدة البحث الجنائي بمركز شرطة دكرنس محضر تحريات خلص فيه إلى أن المتهمة هى القاتلة للمجني عليه للتخلص منه لاعتياده معاشرتها جنسياً وشاءت إرادة الله أن يفضح ستره وأستخرج الجثمان من قبره لتشريحه وكأنما لفظ الثرى جسمانه وأبت القبور بأن تكون له ثرى ليعود جثمانه مرة أخرى إلى مثواه خبيثة وأشلاء ممزقة واستبان من التشريح وجود كسر بالغضروف الحنجري وفي سياج من الشرعية الإجرائية قبض على المتهمة فاعترفت بارتكاب الجريمة على النحو سالف البيان .

وحيث أن الواقعة على النحو سالف البيان قد قام الدليل على صحتها وثبوتها في حق المتهمة من أدلة قوليه وفنية متساندة لها أصلها ومعينها الثابت بالأوراق تأخذ بها المحكمة عماداً لقضائها وذلك أخذاً باعتراف المتهمة بالتحقيقات وما شهد به بتحقيقات النيابة كل من / جمال عبد الظاهر محمد – و محمد شوقي عبده – وهيام عبد المقصود المهدي – وما ثبت من تقرير الصفة التشريحية لجثة المجني عليه وما شهد به الطبيب الشرعي بالجلسة .
فقد أعترفت المتهمة بتحقيقات النيابة العامة أنها ما أن بلغت السنة الأخيرة من الدراسة المتوسطة حتى لاحظت تغير غير مألوف من والدها في معاملتها فكثيراً ما كان يتعمد تقبيلها في شفتيها ويحتضنها بطريقة حسية أثارت شكوكها فحاولت أن تلفت نظره إلى أن ذلك ليس أمراً مألوفاً بين الأب وأبنته فأوهمها أن ذلك أمراً عادياً وتكرر منه ذلك المسلك فارتابت في أمره وأسرت بذلك إلى شقيقتها هيام فأخبرتها الأخيرة أنه يحاول أيضاً معها تقبيلها على هذا النحو – فأيقنت أنه يقصد أمراً غير شرعياً فحاولت أن تثنيه عن عزمه إلا أنه كان كثيراً ما يراودها عن نفسها مهدداً إياها بطلاق أمها أن لم تمتثل لرغباته إلا أنها استعصمت حتى تقدم لخطبتها من يدعي / صبحي جميل محمد من ذات القرية التي يقطنون فيها قرية ديم الشلت مركز دكرنس فوافقت حتى تنجو من براثن أبوها ولما استقرت في منزل الزوجية عاد المجني عليه يتردد عليها في منزل الزوجية ويتحين الفرصة التي تكون في المسكن بمفردها ليراودها عن نفسها بغية معاشرتها جنسياً واهماً إياها أنها بخروجها قد بات ثبياً وأضحى ذلك أمراً يسيراً إلا أنها كانت تقاومه ولم تذعن له وكرر ذلك الأمر ثلاث مرات متفرقات فلما يأس من قبولها حاول أن يفسد العلاقة بينها وبين زوجها ولم يمضي على زواجها إلا سنة واحدة وبضع شهور تسبب المجني عليه في خروجها من منزل الزوجية بمعدل أربع مرات قاصداً من ذلك أن تعود إليه ليتمكن منها واستولى على مصوغاتها مما أثار حفيظة الزوج وتم طلاقها من زوجها وعادت إلى مسكن أسرتها كارهة وفشلت كل مساعيها لاقناع والدها أن يعيدها إلى زوجها وما أن استقرت في بيت والدها المجني عليه حتى عاد إلى مراودتها عن نفسها بقصد معاشرتها جنسياً – فلاذت بخال لها وذهبت إليه للإقامة معه ولم تشأ أن تفضح عن سبب تركها مسكن والدها حتى لا ينفضح الأمر إلا أن المجني عليه أعادها إلى المسكن مرة أخرى وأقسم لها أنه لن يعود إلى فعله الإجرامي إلا أنه عاود الكرة مرة أخرى وأصر على أن تترك الحجرة التي تنام فيها مع شقيقتها وأعد لها مضجع بذات الحجرة التى ينام فيها مع أمها وحجبها بستارة تفصل بينهما وكان كثيراً ما أن ينام أهل البيت حتي يعمد إلى فصل التيار الكهربائي عن المسكن ويتسلل إلى مخدعها محاولاً مواقعتها كرهاً عنها ويحسر عنها ملابسها بالقوة فكانت تقاومه ولا تمكنه من إتمام مقصده حتي يمني على نفسه ويلوث فراشها وجسدها بماؤه القذر ولم تشأ أن تصرخ أو تفضي بحقيقة الأمر إلى أمها مخافة أن تقتلها الصدمة بحسبان إنها مريضة بمرض صدري فكان كثيراً ما يهددها بإلحاق الأذى بها وأمها أن لم تفعل ما يأمرها به . وحدث أن تقدم لخطبتها رجل من أهل الصعيد يكبرها بأعوام كثيرة مطلق ويعمل بائع قماش متجول فوافقت من فورها على الزواج به رغم الفارق بينهما حتي تنجو من براثن المجني عليه واستعانت بمن يشفع لها عند المجني عليه ليقنعه بالموافقة حتي وافق وانتقلت إلى منزل الزوجية الثاني بقرية رومي مركز دكرنس ولكن المجني عليه عاود التردد عليها بمسكن الزوجية وبات يتحين الفرصة التي يخلو بها بالمسكن بحسبان أن زوجها تقتضي طبيعة عمله مهنة أنه متجول طيلة النهار ويحاول أن يراودها عن نفسها وبات مصمماً على أن يعاشرها جنسياً فلم تذعن له حتي أتاها في إحدى ليالي الشتاء الباردة لزيارتها وتعمد إطالة الزيارة إلى نهاية الليل وتعلل بذلك ليبيت ليلته عندها – فأعدت له فراش بصالة المسكن بينما رافقت زوجها بحجرة النوم وبعد فترة فوجئت بالمجني عليه يطرق بابها ويطلب من زوجها أن يبيت بالحجرة بعلة أنه مريض فأصر الزوج على أن ينام معها في حجرة النوم وخرج هو إلى الصالة ليبيت فيها وحاولت جاهدة أن تثني زوجها عن ذلك بحسبان أنها تعلم مقصد المجني عليه الإجرامي فلم توفق – وما أن جمعها ووالداها حجرة واحدة حتى حاول أن يواقعها بالقوة وحسر عنها ملابسها وأسقط في يدها وخافت أن يعلم زوجها الذي ينتمي إلى صعيد مصر أن يعلم حقيقة الأمر فيقتلهما معاً في مخدع الرذيلة فاستسلمت له صاغرة وتمكن والدها المجني عليه من أن يعاشرها معاشرة الأزواج كرهاً عنها – وكان من شأن تردده على مسكنها أن أدى إلى الطلاق من زوجها الثاني بعد أن فشلت في إقناع الزوج في العدول عن الطلاق وعادت إلى منزل أسرتها وعاد الأب إلى مراودتها عن نفسها وكثيراً ما كان يحاول مواقعتها جنسياً بالقوة كلما أختلي بها بمفردها بالمسكن إلا أنها كانت تقاومه وفي يوم 1/4/1995 أصطحبها إلى القاهرة بعلة أنه سيقدم لها أوراق لحاقها بالعمل بهيئة التشجير وأستدرجها للمبيت بأحد الفنادق بميدان رمسيس بالقاهرة وما أن أنفرد بها بحجرة واحدة حتى أحكم غلق الباب وراودها عن نفسها وهددها بالفتك بها فأخبرته أنها تعاني من دماء حيض الدورة الشهرية لعله يقلع ويرجع فأفضي إليها أنه أعد واق ذكرى ليكون حائلاً وأرغمها كرهاً للرضوع إلى رغباته وتمكن من معاشرتها جنسياً وعاد بها صبحة اليوم التالي إلى مسكن الأسرة وعاود مراودتها عن نفسها حتى كانت ليلة الحادث طلب منها أن تترقب انشغال أفراد الأسرة بمشاهدة التليفزيون وتتسلل إلى دورة المياة الجانبية وسيكون في انتظارها لمعاشرتها وترقب قدومها بدورة المياة إلا أنها لم تفعل فأستبد به الغضب وفي الصباح ذهبت أمها إلى زيارة خالتها المريضة وذهب أشقائها إلى المدارس وفي حوالي الساعة العاشرة فوجئت بالمجني عليه يعود من عمله لكونه يعلم أنها بمفردها بالمسكن وقد بدت عليه إمارات الغضب وكسى الشر ملامحه وأستدعاها إلى حجرة نومه وطلب منها أن تستلقى على السرير لمواقعتها وهددها بالفتك بها أن لم تذعن له وطرحها على ظهرها ووضع أسفلها لحاف وحسر عنها سروالها بعد أن تجرد من ملابسه وارتكز على ركبتيه وتمكن من معاشرتها جنسياً لأيلاج كامل وكان قد أعد قطعة من القماش المطاط طولها حوالي نصف متر وعرضها حوالي عشرين سنتيمتر ليتخلص فيها من منيه – وما أن فاض منه المني حتى أنسلخ منها وقذف في تلك القطعة من القماش وبعد برهة عاد الكرة مرة أخرى وجسم فوقها مرتكزاً على ركبتيه وأولج قضيبه في فرجها وأثناء ذلك انتابتها ثورة عارمة وجاشت نفسها بالاضطراب وأيقنت أن من معاشرتها على هذا النحو ليس بالأب وتذكرت ربها وبدا لها أنه لا ملاذ لها إلا التخلص من المجني عليه وقتله فاستغلت انشغاله وانغماسه في شهواته والتقطت قطعة القماش التي كان بجوارها في متناول يدها وبسرعة خاطفة أحاطت بها عنق المجني عليه التي كانت في متناول يدها وجذبت طرفي قطعة القماش بقوة وعنف قاصدة من ذلك خنق المجني عليه والإجهاز عليه فخارت قواه وتمكنت من أن تنقلت من تحته وأصبحت أعلى منه وقد أستلقي على ظهره وظلت جاذبة لطرفي قطعة القماش حول عنق المجني عليه حتى خارت قواه وتدلى لسانه منه بين أسنانه وأيقنت من إزهاق روحه وحتى لا ينفضح أمرها أرادت أن تصور الأمر على أن مرده أصابة المجني عليه في حادث حريق فأحضرت إبريق مملوء بسائل الكيروسين وسكبت منه على عنق المجني عليه ووجهه وصدره وأحضرت ملابسه الداخلية وألقت بها على جسده وسكبت عليها من الكيروسين وأشعلت فيه النار حتى أحترق رباط العنق فراحت تطلق صرخات الاستغاثة فتجمع نفر من السيارة وأهل القرية لنجدتها وأطفأت النيران وقررت أن المجني عليه أنفجر فيه موقد الكيروسين أثناء إعداد مشروب الشاي وقررت بذلك لرجال الشرطة وتم دفن الجثة حتى كشفت التحريات عن حقيقة الواقعة وتم القبض عليها .

وشهدت / هيام عبد المقصود المهدي – أبنة المجني عليه وشقيقة المتهمة أن الأخيرة سبق أن أخبرتها أن المجني عليه يراودها عن نفسها وعلمت منها قبل الحادث أنه اعتاد محاولة الفسق معها حتى ليلة الحادث علمت منها أن المجني عليه طلب منها أن تأتيه في دورة المياة ليعاشرها جنسياً وكانت تبدو عليها إمارات الغضب من تصرفه وأضافت أن والدها المجني عليه سبق له أن حاول تقبيلها هى أيضاً من فمها واحتضانها بطريقة مريبة وأن المتهمة أخبرتها عقب الحادث أن المجني عليه قد اعتدى عليها جنسياً وحاول مرة ثانية فضاقت به ذرعاً وخنقته بقطعة القماش .
وشهد / جمال عبد الظاهر محمد ، الضابط بإدارة البحث الجنائي بمديرية أمن الدقهلية أن تحرياته السرية المشتركة مع الشاهد الثالث أسفرت عن أن المتهمة قامت بقتل والدها للتخلص منه لمعاشرتها جنسياً رغماً عنها وقامت عقب ذلك بإشعال النار في جثته لإخفاء معالم الجريمة .
وشهد / محمد شوقي عبده ، رئيس مباحث مركز دكرنس بمضمون ما شهد به السابق وشهد من تقرير الصفة التشريحية أنه بتشريح منطقة العنق لجثة المجني عليه تبين وجود كسر في الغضروف الحنجري الدرقي وهو يحدث من الضغط الشديد على العنق ولا يوجد من الوجهة الفنية الطبية الشرعية ما ينفي من أن يكون ناشئاً عن لف وضغط رباط حول العنق على النحو الوارد بمذكرة النيابة العامة على لسان المتهمة – وأن ما أبان من اسوداد في جلد الرقبة والصدر هو أثر الحريق الناري .
وشهد محمود أحمد محمد على ، رئيس منطقة الطب الشرعي بالمنصورة بالجلسة أنه بعد الاطلاع على التحقيقات وما تضمنته من اعتراف للمتهمة وتقرير الطبيب الشرعي مجري التشريح لا يوجد ما ينفي حدوث الواقعة على النحو الذى قالت به المتهمة بالتحقيقات وإنه في حالات الخنق العنقي بلف رباط بأحكام ينشأ من جرائه نوع من الأنيميا ونقص في إمداد الدم بالمخ وبالتالي تنهار مقاومة المجني عليه في مثل هذه الحالة سريعاً لاسيما إذا كان اللف حول العنق مفاجأ وأخذاً في الاعتبار الوضع الذي كان عليه المجني عليه بالنسبة للمتهمة بحسبان أنها قررت أنها قامت بذلك وهو جاسم فوقها وأنه بالنسبة لهذا الوضع يتهيأ للمتهمة فرصة أحكام الربط إذا كان لف الرباط من الإمام للخلف ويتهيأ لها فرصة إحكام الربط سريعاً وهو ما يتفق مع ما قررته بالتحقيقات . 

وحيث أن المتهمة اعترفت بالتحقيقات على النحو سالف البيان وبجلسة المحاكمة مثلت وتمسكت باعترافها المدون بالتحقيقات . والدفاع الحاضر مع المتهمة خلص إلى طلب القضاء ببراءتها بعلة إنها كانت في حالة دفاع شرعي عن النفس والعرض وأنها ما قتلت المجني عليه إلا لكي تزود عن نفسها وتحول بينه وبين تكرار ممارسة الفحشاء معها واحتياطياً أخذها بالرأفة .... 

وحيث أنه عما أثاره الدفاع من تمسك المتهمة بحق الدفاع الشرعي فمردود لأن الأصل في ممارسة الحق في الدفاع الشرعي أنه شرع لدرأ الخطر الحال الذي يهدد النفس أو العرض أو المال ولم يشرع للانتقام أو عقاب الجاني على مفارقته الجريمة أو فعل الاعتداء الذي تم .. إذ كان ذلك وكان الثابت من اعتراف المتهمة بالتحقيقات الذي تطمئن إليه المحكمة كل الاطمئنان أنها ما أقدمت على قتل المجني عليه إلا بعد أن تمكن من معاشرتها جنسياً لثلاث مرات سابقة واعتياده مراودتها عن نفسها وتسببه في طلاقها من زوجها مرتين فما كانت ترمي بفعلها أن تزود عن عرضها وأنما أقدمت على جريمتها مدفوعة برغبة الانتقام من المجني عليه لما فرط منه نحوها والتخلص منه بعد أن غمرها اليأس والإحباط وأجتاحتها صحوة من النوم وشعرت بفداحة الجرم وبشاعة الذنب الذي قادها المجني عليه للتردي فيهما فلم يكن قتلها للمجني عليه إلا انتقاماً منه ورغبة فيها في التخلص من حياته بحسبان أنها لم تحاول أن تنفلت من تحته أو تقاوم وأنما أرادت أن تضع حداً لمأساتها بعد أن أيقنت من بقاء المجني عليه حياً بالقرب منها قد يلقى بها في أتون جنون الرغبة المدمرة وأنها لا تستطيع أن تستمر وأنها تتمزق وتشعر كل لحظة أنها تنتحر بالخطيئة – فما كانت تبغي بفعلها الزود عن العرض أو منع المجني عليه من الاستمرار بعد أن أسلمت نفسها له وفرغ من وطئها في المرة الأولي فلم تقل أنها حاولت أن تنسلخ منه أو تنفلت من مخدع الفحشاء والزنا أو تحاول أن تزود عن عرضها وإنما البادئ من اعترافها أنها ظلت مستلقية متيهأة لوقاعها مفاد الإثم الكر عليها مرة ثانية فأجتاحتها صحوة من بعد غفلة وعلى صدرها أتون الكراهية والحقد الذي ساقها إلى الانتقام غير المشروع لتسقط في الجريمة ويكون الدفع على غير جادة من الصواب خليق بالرفض .

وحيث أنه عن نية القتل بحسبان أن قوامها هو مقارفة الجاني للفعل بنية إزهاق روح المجني عليه وتلك أمر خفي يضمره الجاني في نفسه وتدل عليه الإمارات والملابسات التي تواكب وتحيط بالفعل قد قام الدليل على توافرها من اعتراف المتهمة بالتحقيقات أنها أثناء معاشرة المجني عليه جنسياً للمرة الثالثة بعد أن فرغ من وقاعها للمرة الأولي شعرت بمدى فداحة الجرم والذنب الذي ساقها إلى التردي فيه وأيقنت أنه لا خلاص لها من محنتها سوى التخلص منه المجني عليه وقتله وأنها كثيراً ما كانت تراودها فكرة التخلص منه قبل ذلك كلما كان يطاردها ويراودها عن نفسها إلا أنها كانت تدفعها الرغبة في الانتقام ويمنعها الرهبة وشيوع الأمر وانتشار الفضيحة حتى ضاقت به ذرعاً وتذكرت حالها وما آلت إليه فعمدت إلى التقاط قطعة القماش الملوثة بمني الفحشاء والمنكر وأحاطت بها عنقه في غفلة منه وجذبت أطرافها بقصد الإجهاز عليه – واستمرت على هذا النحو حتى خارت قواه فأعادت عليه الكر بقوة وعنف مما تسبب في حدوث كسر الغضروف الحنجري الورقي للعنق ولم تتركه إلا جثة هامدة وأعقب ذلك بسكب الكيروسين على عنقه ووجهه وإشعال النار فيه وهو أمر تأخذ به المحكمة عماداً يصل لقناعتها إلى مرتبة الجزم واليقين على توافر نية القتل في حق المتهمة .


ولما تقدم فإنه يكون قد ثبت في عقيدة المحكمة على وجه الجزم واليقين بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن :-
" 1 – عفاف عبد المقصود المهدى كبشة "
في يوم 19/4/1995 بدائرة مركز دكرنس محافظة الدقهلية
- قتلت والدها عبد المقصود المهدى كبشة عمداً بأن قامت بالضغط على عنقه برباط " قطعة قماش " قاصدة بذلك قتله فأحدثت به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتي أودت بحياته ثم سكب الكيروسين على جثته وأشعلت النار فيها بقصد إخفاء معالم جريمتها . ومن ثم فإنه عملاً بنص المادة 304/2 أ.ح يتعين معاقبة المتهمة بمقتضى المادة 234/1 عقوبات .

وحيث أن المحكمة إذ تضع موازين القسط وهى بصدد تقرير العقوبة بعد أن أحاطت بوقائع الدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة وباتت كل نفس بما اكتسبت من الجرم و الإثم رهينة لتأخذ المتهمة بقسط وافر من الرأفة عملاً بالمادة 17 عقوبات .. لما وقر في عقيدتها أنها أحيطت بظروف قاسية ساقتها دفعاً مغلوبة على أمرها لمقارفة الجريمة بعد أن حسرها اليأس وحصدها الإحباط واتحطمت إرادتها وظلت تقاوم حتى جاءت اللحظة التي أستوي فيها عندها الموت والحياة وانهارت لديها كل المعاني والقيم النبيلة .. وما كان حصاد جريمتها إلا أب مجرد من كل مشاعر الأبوة النقية الجميلة .. وراع تحول إلى ذئب ليتربص للفتك برعبته طمحت به الشهوات وعصفت به جنون الرغبة المدمرة فألقت به في أتون الخطيئة فخلط بين الحلال والحرام وأستبد به شيطانه فسلب منه دينه ويقينه فبات كوحش كاسر أنفلت من عقاله وشيطان مريد يستبيح الحرمات ويسعى في الأرض فساداً لا يعرف للأعراض حرمة ولا للحرمات قداسة ولم تكن ضحيته إلا إحدى محارمه وأضحى غارقاً في غيه وشهواته ونسى أنه الأب والحامي للعرض والقدوة والملاذ وأنحل رباط الدم الذي يربطه بها ويجرى في عروقها إلى ماء مهين فخرج عن الناموس الطبيعي لفطرة البشرية وذبح بجرمه أجمل القيم الإنسانية يأكل لحم بيته حياً وينهش عرضه في جرأة غير مسبوقة فيها تظاهر على شريعة السماء – وتمرد على قانون الأرض .
لقد من الله عليه بالنبات والبنين فبدل نعمة الله عليه كفراً وأحل لنفسه وقومه دار البوار فمات في مخدع الزنا والفجور مخنوقاً مطوقاً بمني الرذيلة غيلة وغدراً وبئس القرار . لقد أراد الله أن يفضح ستره ويذيع بين الناس جرمه ليكون عبرة لأولى الأبصار وأستحالت حياة المتهمة معه إلى مشاهد متوالية منذ الصنف الأسود والفجور والشذوذ والمعاناة حتى الموت .

ولتلك الظروف جميعها ولما أحاط بالدعوى من ملابسات ولما رأته المحكمة من جانب المتهمة أنها لن تعود لجريمتها التي سيقت إلى التردي فيها دفعاً، واستحساناً من الجماعة في استعمال حقها في المسائلة والعقاب ونزولاً على اعتبارات الملائمة وحسن التقدير وستراً لتلك النفوس العارية التي تحتاج لمن يسترها وتضميداً لتلك الشروخ العميقة التي عصفت بتلك الأسرة وتحتاج لمن يرحمها . ومن ثم فإن المحكمة تأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة عملاً بنص المادتين 55/1 ، 56/1 عقوبات لعل المتهمة تتوب إلى بارئها وتتطهر من رجس الخطيئة وتستقيم من بعد على الطريقة المثلي مع إلزامها المصروفات الجنائية عملاً بنص المادة 313 أ.ج – ولتطوى صفحات تلك النفوس العارية التي احترقت في أتون الشهوات .

" فلهذه الأسباب " 
وبعد الاطلاع على المواد سالفة الذكر :- 
حكمت المحكمة حضورياً بمعاقبة / عفاف عبد المقصود المهدى ، بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة سنة واحدة وإلزامها المصاريف الجنائية وأمرت بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم .
صدر هذا الحكم وتله علناً بجلسة اليوم الخميس 7 سبتمبر سنة 1995 الموافق 11 ربيع ثان 1416 هـ .

----------

